# Robby's Resaurant



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

I just returned from Texas after working Disaster Relief for red cross, while I was there I came across this resaurant!


----------



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

There's one like that also in between Lake Barkley and Lake Cumberland in Tennessee. Good eatin, too!


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

pass the Tarter Sauce please!!


----------



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

OOPS! I meant between Kentucky Lake and Lake Barkley!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Chuck

My restaurant went bankrupt and I am waiting for a govenment bailout of my fialed bussiness.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

haah thats a good one!


----------

